# What parts needed to convert vw golf mk3 vr6 rear brake caliper to mk4 aluminium caliper?Is it worth the effort?



## faigolfgti (Feb 7, 2002)

I plan to canvert my vw golf mk3 vr6 rear brake caliper to the mk4 aluninium rear caliper,so i would like the member here to advise what parts needed for the project?How difficult to do this conversion?Is it worth the effort?
Thank You.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Use Search Function to find Threads with more details.

The switch to MKIV rear brakes will not gain you any braking performance. They use the same brake pad as the MKIII rear calipers. 

The biggest advantage to the MKIV calipers is that they are significantly lighter weight since they are alloy instead of iron, AND they may be slightly less prone to rust damage of the parking brake mechanism than the MKIII rear brake calipers.

To change over from MKIII rear calipers, at the minimum, you would need a pair of MKIV rear brake calipers (you can use your old iron MKIII calipers carriers, as the identical carriers are used with the MKIV calipers), and either MKIV brake lines (MKIV single piece rubber/steel that runs from the front of the trailing arm to the brake caliper, OR Passat rubber hose that runs from the trailing arm steel line to the brake caliper). You can use your existing brake rotors, brake pads, and parking brake cables.


----------



## SpOoOling1.8T (Dec 12, 2004)

i have rear set of calipers from MKIV if you need them


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

germancarnut51 said:


> Use Search Function to find Threads with more details.
> 
> The switch to MKIV rear brakes will not gain you any braking performance. They use the same brake pad as the MKIII rear calipers.
> 
> ...


I have all of this for sale btw. :thumbup:


----------

